# Imprintables Warehouse Offers Eco-Friendly Printable White Magnet Material



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Mojave White Magnet material, an eco-friendly, printable magnet material available at Imprintables.com, allows you to print full-color car signs, business cards, promotional products, message boards and more using any solvent- or eco-solvent inkjet printer. It provides great matte-finish color and features 3-year outdoor durability, multipole magnetization, and water resistance.

This quality magnet vinyl is offered in a flexible 12-mil standard thickness and an optional 30-mil thickness which is recommended for vehicle applications, call in order only. It comes in 24-inch-by-25-foot rolls.

Imprintables Warehouse is your premier online destination for apparel decorating and sign-making supplies. The online selection includes heat-applied graphics and sign materials as well as Stahls’ Hotronix heat presses. For more information, visit www.imprintables.com, or contact them at (800)-347-0068; fax (724)-583-0426; email: [email protected].


----------

